# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم MRT - Mobile repair tool تحديثات :  MRT Dongle Ver1.23 New Update For XiaoMi Acc Remove and Letv(LeEco)...!!!

## mohamed73

What's News: 
The New Update Support XiaoMi HongMi New modle Unlock Account(Frp)<beta> 
Support XiaoMi 4S Unlock Bootloader
Support XiaoMi 4C Unlock Bootloader 
Support XiaoMi 4S Unlock Account(Frp)
Support XiaoMi 4C Unlock Account(Frp)
Support XiaoMi 5 Unlock Account(Frp)
Support XiaoMi MAX Unlock Account(Frp)
Support XiaoMi Note Unlock Account(Frp)
Support HongMi 3 Unlock Account(Frp)
Support HongMi 3s Unlock Account(Frp)
Support HongMi Note3 Unlock Account(Frp)
Support HongMi Pro Unlock Account(Frp)
Tip:this update is for all the XiaoMi and HongMi with BL lock Phone;the old modle aleady support long time ago;
     with this,you must be unlock in the 9008 devices
     windows version must be > win7(if win xp can not do that)   
The New Update Full Support Letv(LeEco) X620 Mobile Phone
Tip:This Phone has Bootload Lock(when you boot it Must be Hold VOL UP)
      Format Support Account(Frp) Unlock!!! 
The New Update adjust Meizu Unlock<Just for MeiLan E\MX6\MeiLan Max>
New algorithm for last meizu Phones 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

